# fog light blows up



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I was looking at the front of my car the other day and I noticed that my light bulb in my fog light had shattered and was all over the inside of the light.

the other one was fine and still works
any ideas what would cause this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It may be someone touched that bulb with their fingers and the oil from the skin was not wiped off.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> It may be someone touched that bulb with their fingers and the oil from the skin was not wiped off.


+1 that happened with my headlight in my mustang. replaced it again a few days later to find out it had exploded.


----------

